# 05' Spec-V headlight bulbs



## RyG101 (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what number my headlight bulbs are for replacing with an aftermarket pair ?

I tried 9007 but the prongs dont seem to line up with a 9007 bulb ( aftermarket )


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

They dont exist yet for your car. PIAA and Sylvania will release aftermarkets for them later this year.

PS: If guides tell you the 9007 for heads and H3 for fogs, they are off, that is for the 2002-2003.


----------



## ClayKY (Oct 13, 2004)

RyG101 said:


> Does anyone know what number my headlight bulbs are for replacing with an aftermarket pair ?
> 
> I tried 9007 but the prongs dont seem to line up with a 9007 bulb ( aftermarket )



You're looking for the H13 bulb. Sylvania makes one, good luck finding others.


----------



## huck76 (May 30, 2009)

*Very inexpensive Quality upgrade kit.*

I put in aftermarket bulbs in my 02 Spec-V and slowly lost my lights... first left hi, then the whole thing, then right hi, at this point I got off my butt and troubleshot what was going on. Inside my bulb holder it was melting the plastic between the pins and shorting.
I found the best kit ever and fixed the problem for less than $100 bucks! 
I noticed on alot of forums I was searching, many other guys were having exactly same problems and no one could find anything that cheap. I mean thats a deal when it could have traveled somewhere hard to find in my wiring harness instead of at the sockets.
This kit takes all the power OFF you vehicle main harness and switches it through some relays. So easy to install I couldnt believe it. 
Heres the site where you can get them for the 9004 and 9007 bulbs. I know it fit my Spec-V and also Cobalt SS 07. It probably fits alot of other cars, but my aftermarket bulbs are cutting through the night now! 

http://www.dealsformywheels.yolasite.com/

Tnx


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Forget the bulbs, get some HID's

Look at VVME.COM LLC Your Best HID KIT Supplier


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea Better Off putting HID KITs much Better Visibility and they Look Nice. also throw in some Yellow Hid Fog. Thats A nICE Setup


----------

